# Looking for IPV V2



## Mattj4l/Vapor (29/9/14)

Hi guys I'm looking for a IPV V2 but can't seem to find anyone who has stock. My brother wants so do cloud chasing and do great builds on that mod. So yeah would like to know if anyone has stock.
Thanks
Matt


----------



## K_klops (29/9/14)

Hey matt,

Iv been looking for a vender or online store that has stock of an ipv v2 for a few weeks now as im dying to get my hands on one 

Luckily Iv been informed that new shipment arrives on wednesday at VK and ipv's should be in the cache. il let you know on wed if they received any as im watching the clock very closly till iv got one 

If you find any other options please post it up


----------



## Mattj4l/Vapor (29/9/14)

K_klops said:


> Hey matt,
> 
> Iv been looking for a vender or online store that has stock of an ipv v2 for a few weeks now as im dying to get my hands on one
> 
> ...


 
Thanks man
I went with the 100w sigelei mod.
Btw Welcome to the forum


----------



## K_klops (29/9/14)

Nice one.
Love to see the setup


----------



## LandyMan (3/10/14)

Anyone have IPV2 stock?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JakesSA (3/10/14)

No IPVs but we have a few ZNA 50Ws left?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan (3/10/14)

JakesSA said:


> No IPVs but we have a few ZNA 50Ws left?


Thanks Jakes,

On my tablet so difficult to compare. Differences between the two?


----------



## TylerD (3/10/14)

LandyMan said:


> Thanks Jakes,
> 
> On my tablet so difficult to compare. Differences between the two?


IPV


ZNA

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (3/10/14)

I like the look of the ZNA in 18500 mode, but in 18650 mode the tube extends below the control/display unit, which I do not like.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JakesSA (3/10/14)

The default configuration for the ZNA50W takes a 18500 battery. It does however come with the extended 18650 battery tube also.
Further to that the IPV has a built in charger which the ZNA50W has not.

The IPV is a lightweight aluminium box whereas the ZNA is made of stainless steel. The ZNA is a much heavier mod because of this but is very solidly put together, reminiscent of a mechanical mod.

The IPV has the YihiEcigar chip whereas the ZNA is supplied by Cloupor. Size wise the height is similar with the ZNA in the 18500 configuration but the ZNA 50 is only about half the width.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## JakesSA (3/10/14)

Here is newly delivered ZNA http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/bumpedy-bump-vape-mail.250/page-226#post-123881


----------



## Andre (3/10/14)

JakesSA said:


> The default configuration for the ZNA50W takes a 18500 battery. It does however come with the extended 18650 battery tube also.
> Further to that the IPV has a built in charger which the ZNA50W has not.
> 
> The IPV is a lightweight aluminium box whereas the ZNA is made of stainless steel. The ZNA is a much heavier mod because of this but is very solidly put together, reminiscent of a mechanical mod.
> ...


Great info, thank you Sir.
My IPV50 acquired from you is seeing daily use and is still going strong.


----------



## JakesSA (3/10/14)

The IPVs are great mods supplied by a company that's very passionate about their products, wish our next lot was here already!

The ZNA came as a bit of a surprise to me, I expected an aluminium run of the mill clone and yet it isn't that. Solid, with a design that breaks the typical box mod mould.


----------



## LandyMan (3/10/14)

JakesSA said:


> The default configuration for the ZNA50W takes a 18500 battery. It does however come with the extended 18650 battery tube also.
> Further to that the IPV has a built in charger which the ZNA50W has not.
> 
> The IPV is a lightweight aluminium box whereas the ZNA is made of stainless steel. The ZNA is a much heavier mod because of this but is very solidly put together, reminiscent of a mechanical mod.
> ...



Thanks Jakes ... that's how you answer a question 

Not sure the ZNA 50 will work for me, as I am planning on getting a Smok BEC Pro and a box mod (http://ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/5645/) . I have 18650's for my torches and SVD, and using them in the ZNA will distract from a "box mod" in my opinion, and then I need to buy more batteries


----------



## LandyMan (3/10/14)

JakesSA said:


> The IPVs are great mods supplied by a company that's very passionate about their products, wish our next lot was here already!



When do you expect to have stock again? Only planning on buying after my birthday end of the month.


----------



## JakesSA (3/10/14)

Fair enough, we should have them back in by month end but I think Vape King is going to beat us to it .


----------



## LandyMan (3/10/14)

JakesSA said:


> Fair enough, we should have them back in by month end but I think Vape King is going to beat us to it .



Race on!


----------

